# bit of advise of gym equipment



## BigSmurf (May 11, 2008)

hi just wanted some advise before i buy this http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/deluxe-strength-package.php#

any1 got or used this equipment? ill have to buy some extra weight but seems like a decent deal.

thanks


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

looks ok...


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

looks good to me, I have heard of a company that sells refurbished equipment tho which would be cheaper


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

looks ok id go for the powerline ppr220 though

i did  (see page 1 or 2 of my journal mate £229 minus the lat though)


----------

